# Problème changement icone + fonction couper



## EricBZH (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
pour changer un icone il suffit de copier l'image et de la coller après avoir fait lire informations.
Ca OK.
Mais comment changer 2 icones dans une même session, i.e sans redémarrer le pc ou quitter la session?
Je m'explique: Dès que je copie une image sous Léo, alors, quoi que je fasse, dès que je vais coller une image pour changer un icone ce sera la première image que j'ai copié qui sera collée!!
Très chiant quoi! Avez vous remarqué ce problème? Est ce normal?
 De plus, étant nouveau sous Mac je ne sais pas mais, est ce normal que l'on ne puisse pas couper de fichier? En effet, seule la fonction copier est dispo!



Merci de vos réponses


----------



## EricBZH (6 Mai 2008)

Vous n'avez pas ce problème?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2008)

essayes avec couper (pomme X)


----------



## EricBZH (7 Mai 2008)

non plus
Ca te le fait toi ou pas?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2008)

non pas chez moi, c'est bizarre comme bug  
tu as le problème uniquement avec les images ? (ou texte aussi) ?
Est-ce que le menu copier est grisé quand tu copies la 2eme image ?


----------



## EricBZH (13 Mai 2008)

pour être honnête collé un texte en icone j'ai jamais essayé.
Je précise bien que ce problème de copier/coller se produit que pour les icones, et non pour les fichiers!
Ex: J'ouvre une image je la selectionne en entier => copier.
A partir de ce moment, j'ai beau copié n'importe quelle autre image de la même facon que précedemment et la collé sur un icone, il me collera la première.
En revanche, sous photoshop, il me colle bien la derniere partie copié...
Le menu copié n'est par conséquent pas grisé


----------



## EricBZH (15 Mai 2008)

up   !


----------

